# C-peptides and Type 1 complications



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2009)

Some interesting investigations by a company into C-peptide replacement treatment for Type 1s:

http://www.creativepeptides.se/science.html


----------



## katie (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a bit scary!  Give me some C-peptide please!


----------



## randomange (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to admit to being a bit skeptical about a company that is aiming to sell this product promoting all these benefits, but it's interesting nonetheless. I've seen this potential connection brought up in other forums before, although always with the caveat that no proper studies had been done. One of the interesting things is that c-peptide was a common "contaminant" in the older insulins, as it would be purified along with the insulin, and I've seen this used as a rant against the newer insulins. I know some people who've been diabetic for a long time and have no complications wonder whether this c-peptide they were getting when they were younger has anything to do with it.

Interestingly, I think the Joslin center in Boston is carrying out a study looking at people who have been diabetic for more than 50 years who, some of whom may have some residual insulin production, and they're looking into whether the c-peptide produced might have something to do with complication risk.


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't read the story yet, but not long ago I found a study of adults with type 1, those who had measurable levels of c-peptide showed fewer complications and better overall control. I can't find it again though  I tried last week, and really want to find it again, maybe a bit of database surfing is in order. 

I wonder if not stressing my beta cells to produce insulin and therefore not having low c-peptide levels is a good thing or not.


----------



## Peter C (Oct 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Some interesting investigations by a company into C-peptide replacement treatment for Type 1s:
> 
> http://www.creativepeptides.se/science.html



Hi there Northerner,

As far as I remember the function of c-peptide, what it does, is unknown as yet.
It is co-secreted with insulin and goes belly up in T1s when their insulin goes.
If its purpose is unknown ( and T1s don't seem to suffer unduly without it ) it is difficult to see how anyone could figure out a way of using it.


----------

